# Withdrawl Symptoms



## robinz666 (Aug 28, 2002)

It's been a month now having moved from TTC to A3 Quattro. Yes it's got more room for the dog.....yes I can leave it parked without worrying about it receiving unwanted attention.......yes the insurance is cheaper........yes it's a reasonably nice drive.........but I'm seriously regretting ditching the TT. Can't help thinking the A3 is just a warmed over shopping trolley, it just doesn't feel special. Guess I'm just looking for some moral support, someone to tell me not to do anything stupid like selling it after 1 month and getting another TT....................anyone ? Please ?


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Don't know if this helps, but here goes...

I've just sold my 225 TTR and I'm back to driving the A3, which I'd kept as my 'main' car, until I decide what to do next.

I agree that the sense of occasion has gone, and I no longer feel the urge to go out and just drive for the sake of it, which I did with the TT. However, I'd achieved everything I wanted to in the TT, especially recently on the Europe/Imola trip, and decided to sell it while the price was still good.

I still love my A3, but there's no denying that it's lacking the 'specialness' of the TT. But there are lots of gorgeous cars out there, and I'm looking forward to deciding what to have next! Something with more than 4 cyclinders would be nice, but I doubt that it would be the V6 TT I'd go for - it's not sufficiently different. I've got my eye on the new A3. I may find that the TT was the best I was ever likely to have, but there'd be no regrets: as I said, I did everything I wanted to while I had it!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

CCC, how could you? :

I know you really want an RS3  ;D


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

I do, I do!!

Just depends how long it'll be before the RS3 makes its debut vs how long my existing A3 will last! Mind you, if the TT money is in my savings account long enough, funding an RS3 won't be a problem!

Oh, decision, decisions. Such a wonderful position to be in!


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

I handed the TT over on Friday. A gorgeous sunny day for a last hurrah with the roof down.

I felt really sorry to see it go, and everything I'd been telling myself about it being the right thing to do, at the right time, went right out the window. 

On Saturday, I went out in the A3 along some terrific B and unclassified roads in Oxfordshire and Gloucestershire. No, it's not a TT, but on the right road, in the right gear, there's still plenty of fun to be had. ;D Cheered me up no end!

Chris


----------



## robinz666 (Aug 28, 2002)

I've overcome my ex-TT feelings now.............at least until I saw my old TT sitting in the carpark where I work. Yep, someone in the same office has bought it, now I get to see it every day, just to rub salt.......do you think I should tell him about the rather harsh treatment I gave it the night before trade in ? (feel guilty about that, but didn't do it any harm)


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

That's awful - I know I wouldn't want to see my TT with someone else in it for a least a few weeks. Still a bit raw right now.

Buyer beware is the rule, isn't it? ;D ;D


----------

